# Anyone tell me what I have here?



## miDnIghtEr20C

Has a messed up bottom jaw not sure if broken in fight, or born that way... . and he has long flowing tips to his tail. He has hardly grown at all since I bought him with his "brothers and sisters" when first stocking my tank. Everyone has grown huge compared to him in a few months here.










He will not grow, although he is eating. Maybe just not much? Oh well... curious. The tail being so flowing, and that bottom jaw like a bullhead.

Fish when I first put him in.... 




He's at the 40 second mark of that video above.. and now he's around the same size just about.. and look how big everyone else is.






They were all the same size when I bought them. What is this dwarf!?!??!?!?! Thanks for the post guys and gals.


----------



## miDnIghtEr20C

Sorry.. if the mods could move it to this section of the forum. Didn't see that. viewforum.php?f=14


----------



## sumthinfishy

pic isnt great, but lt looks like a type of brichardi. brichardi tend to grow very slow in my experience with them


----------



## miDnIghtEr20C

sumthinfishy said:


> pic isnt great, but lt looks like a type of brichardi. brichardi tend to grow very slow in my experience with them


Thanks. I'm wondering if it's mixed or something. It's an albino and when I bought it, it was in the mixed cichlid baby tank. 2.99.


----------



## miDnIghtEr20C

here's another pic... sorry for the poopy look. hard with a camera phone.










i guess it's the bottom jaw throwing me off.


----------



## nmcichlid-aholic

Deformed albino N. brichardi. The deformity would account for the lack of growth - probably has trouble eating/competing for food. Culling may be the best option to prevent the deformation from being passed on, but then again it might die before it breeds.


----------



## 24Tropheus

Yep line bred and albino lines are often weeker, smaller or even deformed. Mind you a real wild type N.brichardi would prob given the opposite prob. Too nasty and dominate your others. Even sometimes rambuctious LFS Mbuna types. :wink:


----------



## BC in SK

24Tropheus said:


> Too nasty and dominate your others. Even sometimes rambuctious LFS Mbuna types. :wink:


Funny the different experiences with the same fish.....I really wonder how much and how long, others have mixed them with other cichlids(??).
Only tang I have ever owned. Late '70's I bought a couple bags of them at aquarium society auction. Had them in a few tanks for a couple years. Dominate aggressive mbuna?? :lol: 
About the only thing they could push around sometimes in my tanks was a firemouth! I had male and female in the same tanks, but they were never any where remotely close to being able to claim space.


----------



## nmcichlid-aholic

BC in SK said:


> 24Tropheus said:
> 
> 
> 
> Too nasty and dominate your others. Even sometimes rambuctious LFS Mbuna types. :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> Funny the different experiences with the same fish.....I really wonder how much and how long, others have mixed them with other cichlids(??).
Click to expand...

My experience has been more along the lines of 24Tropheus - I have a single male brichardi variant (well actually N. pulcher, but very similary) in my Tang community tank, and he is a thug. He is clearly the top dog and is rather violent in his enforcement of the rules... and he's not even the biggest fish in there - I've got 3 adult male comps and 2 adult male calvus and a juli that are all bigger than he is, but he doesn't care.


----------



## BC in SK

nmcichlid-aholic said:


> BC in SK said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've got 3 adult male comps and 2 adult male calvus and a juli that are all bigger than he is, but he doesn't care.
Click to expand...

That is amongst other small tangs; not aggressive mbuna. 
I've seen a few Malawi-tang mixed tanks over the years......fish like trets, N. cylindricus , just to name a few, looked to be close to the bottom of the pecking order :-? 
How is it, little Brichardi is going to dominate mbuna when larger, more aggressive Lamprologines often do not?

I really think it is just talk.....rather then any real world experience with mixing.
Maybe I am wrong, but I think the real reason you seldom, if ever see, Brichardi with mbuna is because they do not fare well when mixed. Kept Brichardi with such mbuna as rusties, L. fuelelborni socolofi, kenyi, BB zebra, auratus......and they never came close to standing up to any of these! I pretty much concluded they do best in a species only tank


----------



## miDnIghtEr20C

Thanks for the replies guys. Ya... way slow grower. These fish next to him were the same size when I first bought them. I thought the albino was a P. socolofi... all my fish were real small juvies when I bought them in April. They've all grown, except this guy. They all treat him pretty good though and the tank is big enough with much rock and I'm adding more later, but I think he has some nice places to hide.


----------



## 24Tropheus

BC in SK said:


> nmcichlid-aholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BC in SK said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've got 3 adult male comps and 2 adult male calvus and a juli that are all bigger than he is, but he doesn't care.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That is amongst other small tangs; not aggressive mbuna.
> I've seen a few Malawi-tang mixed tanks over the years......fish like trets, N. cylindricus , just to name a few, looked to be close to the bottom of the pecking order :-?
> How is it, little Brichardi is going to dominate mbuna when larger, more aggressive Lamprologines often do not?
> 
> I really think it is just talk.....rather then any real world experience with mixing.
> Maybe I am wrong, but I think the real reason you seldom, if ever see, Brichardi with mbuna is because they do not fare well when mixed. Kept Brichardi with such mbuna as rusties, L. fuelelborni socolofi, kenyi, BB zebra, auratus......and they never came close to standing up to any of these! I pretty much concluded they do best in a species only tank
Click to expand...

I would take another look at those tanks. Check to see what dominates the breeding grounds and caves. Always breeding Lamprologines.
Yep they do not fight for open water but only areas where it counts when it counts ie breeding territory.
Seen WC 5" breeding N.brichardi dominate Petrotilapia and Petrochromis let alone M.auratus and M.lombardoi.
You know I only ever speak from personal experience.
You just can not equate the TB max size 3" weekly things sold as N.brichardi with the real deal.
Swarms dominates huge areas of lake tang despite Tropheus and Petrochromis extra size and extra speed and bluff and blunder.

IME dose the same in tanks given time and numbers. Yep they do grow slow though and need numbers to realy start killing. But yep they get there by killing others young while protecting and forming a swarm of thier own kind.

All the best James


----------



## 7mm-08

BC in SK said:


> nmcichlid-aholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BC in SK said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've got 3 adult male comps and 2 adult male calvus and a juli that are all bigger than he is, but he doesn't care.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That is amongst other small tangs; not aggressive mbuna.
> I've seen a few Malawi-tang mixed tanks over the years......fish like trets, N. cylindricus , just to name a few, looked to be close to the bottom of the pecking order :-?
Click to expand...

I have a breeding pair of N. cylindricus in a 75g with aggressive mbuna and the male is *FAR* from bottom of the pecking order. He doesn't strut around asserting his dominance like an mbuna but anyone who tries to test him or gets in his way gets knocked down a few pegs VERY quickly regardless of how big and bad they are. That being said, I've kept a group of brichardi with mbuna and they tended to ignore each other.


----------



## miDnIghtEr20C

Hey guys.. bumping this one for the 2 new Tropheus I bought... I know one is a "Yellow Banded" if that's the true name.. but what's the striped one there on the left? One of the many looks of Tropheus Moorii?

Thanks guys... just started my 140 over... I might have a couple more pics because I'm not sure if I also have an Electric Blue... or if it' an Azureus. Also.. I have another that I'm not sure if it's a Peacock or Hap... Thinking Peacock.. anyhoo.. here's the Trophys. Thanks again.


----------



## miDnIghtEr20C

Also this one.. Peacock? Hap? Thanks guys.


----------



## AlmightyJoshaeus

Your trops WILL probably kill each other in such small numbers...I would return them promptly irregardless of their exact species/variant.


----------



## miDnIghtEr20C

AlmightyJoshaeus said:


> Your trops WILL probably kill each other in such small numbers...I would return them promptly irregardless of their exact species/variant.


This is just the start of my stocking. Actually going today to get some more. Tank is a 140, 5 feet long.. 30 high, 18 wide. Fun part of keeping fish... making the impossible happen! Like a Jedi.


----------



## nmcichlid-aholic

The Tropheus With All The Bars Looks Like A Young T. Moorii "Moliro". It's One Of The Red Varieties That Has Been Available Through The Mass-Market Vendors Over The Past Two Years Or So. An Individual Tropheus Will Do Alright In An Mbuna Tank, But As Was Mentioned Previously, You'll Want Many More If You Plan On Keeping More Than One.

The Peacock Looks Like One Of The A. Stuartgranti "Red Shoulder" Types, But A Couple Better Photos That really Show The Colors On The Back Half Of It's Body Will Help Confirm.


----------



## miDnIghtEr20C

nmcichlid-aholic said:


> The Tropheus With All The Bars Looks Like A Young T. Moorii "Moliro". It's One Of The Red Varieties That Has Been Available Through The Mass-Market Vendors Over The Past Two Years Or So. An Individual Tropheus Will Do Alright In An Mbuna Tank, But As Was Mentioned Previously, You'll Want Many More If You Plan On Keeping More Than One.
> 
> The Peacock Looks Like One Of The A. Stuartgranti "Red Shoulder" Types, But A Couple Better Photos That really Show The Colors On The Back Half Of It's Body Will Help Confirm.


Thanks for the reply. I just grabbed a couple more Tropheus so up to 4 now. I'll grab maybe 2 more sooner than later if majority don't think 4 in a 140 would be ok together. I have lot's of rock. Getting these guys and my Haps/Peacocks first... then I'm going with my Mbuna. So I want my softer fish established first and bigger. I have a couple really small baby Auratus (sp) that I'm sure will take over one day. They're babies from the Mom and Dad that were in there before, and the Dad was half King of the tank. (Kenyi was the main King.)

Thanks again for the reply. Been fish keeping since 93 when I was a young 17. But just got back into Cichlids. Been doing Saltwater for the last 10 Years.


----------



## miDnIghtEr20C

Here's another pic of that Peacock.. so you say could be a Red Shoulder variety.. thanks for the info. I'll look into those.


----------



## miDnIghtEr20C

Bought this little guy today. He looked nice in the fish store.. good colors already. Anyone know what kind of Hap this is? I'm assuming Hap.



















He's got some nice looking blue lips and top of dorsal is yellow striped. Picked him out of an assorted bunch. Could be a mix.


----------



## nmcichlid-aholic

No Pure Fish Is Going To Have Barring That Is All Irregular Like That, At Least Not One That's Well Bred. It Looks Like It Could Have Some Placidochromis In It, Like One Of The Electra Types, But I'm Not Certain What Else Is In The Mix.


----------



## miDnIghtEr20C

Ya, was thinking maybe he was mixed with a "deep water hap", but who knows. He was really cool looking at the fish store. One thing's for sure though is my Electric Blue isn't happy with him. Ha..


----------



## miDnIghtEr20C

I thought I bought an electric blue early Feb when he was all blue with white on his fin at the LFS. But now he has these colors going when he's mad and feeling strong. Anyone an idea on this? Hap? Peacock hybrid? Hap hybrid? He looked like this picture here from live aquaria...










He has the same yellow markings on his fins like the picture, same look. And here he is today.










There's a little red in his dorsal too now a days. Anyone have an idea to what he is?


----------



## miDnIghtEr20C

Darn.. can't edit the post above? At first I thought he was this kind of Electric Blue... but I don't know. Maybe still is? Ha... color me confused. http://www.cichlid-forum.com/profiles/s ... hp?id=1329


----------



## nmcichlid-aholic

Looks like a Scaeinochromis fryeri or fryeri/Aulonocara mix. Trying to come up with a collection point (or a specific type) of fryeri is futile - if it's pure, it's probably just an aquarium strain which has lost collection point data long ago. If it's not labeled with a collection point when you buy it, you'll never be able to tell for sure what it is.


----------



## miDnIghtEr20C

Thanks for the reply. Ya, said Dolphin Moorii and Hap small tank where I got him. My thought is what you suggested too in the post above on what he could be. Interesting look.


----------



## pablo111

You should be keeping tropheus in a species only tank or mixed in with some Tang gobies. That's it. Mixing a few together like this is the wrong thing to do. It's like having 4 demasoni and expecting them not to kill eachother. Due to your inexperience you are combining the wrong fish and not adding enough tropheus will mean a certain bloodbath at some point. They should be kept in large colonies. Large like 20 individuals.

Decide whether you want a tropheus tank or a malawi hap/peacock tank. Return the other fish. Otherwise you're not doing the right thing. JM2C.


----------



## miDnIghtEr20C

Thanks for the suggestions. I'll keep them in mind. Been in the hobby since 1992. Have had great success mixing my fish the way I do. My decision has been made though. I want a tropheus, hap, peacock and mbuna tank. Like I've done since 92.  My fish don't kill each other. Never have, will never say never will. But my saltwater tank.. boy, that's another story. 

ps.. not sure what JMTC or whatever that said at the end is. Maybe just your sig or something.


----------



## pablo111

miDnIghtEr20C said:


> Thanks for the suggestions. I'll keep them in mind. Been in the hobby since 1992. Have had great success mixing my fish the way I do. My decision has been made though. I want a tropheus, hap, peacock and mbuna tank. Like I've done since 92.  My fish don't kill each other. Never have, will never say never will. But my saltwater tank.. boy, that's another story.
> 
> ps.. not sure what JMTC or whatever that said at the end is. Maybe just your sig or something.


JM2C= just my two cents. It's a common forum abbreviation.

I don't want to stir the pot or anything, but just because you've had fish since 1992 doesn't mean you're doing it properly. My grandfather drove a car for 50 years terribly. He was an awful driver. His years of experience did not translate to skill behind the wheel.

Don't mix tropheus with Mbuna Haps and peacocks. In fact, you shouldn't even mix Mbuna and peacocks, given that Mbuna are vegetarians and peacocks are carnivores. But that's still acceptable mixing, provided you feed the fish a vegetarian diet. Adding tropheus is just a bad move though. I really think you should do this properly. Again, JM2C.


----------



## nmcichlid-aholic

pablo111 said:


> miDnIghtEr20C said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the suggestions. I'll keep them in mind. Been in the hobby since 1992. Have had great success mixing my fish the way I do. My decision has been made though. I want a tropheus, hap, peacock and mbuna tank. Like I've done since 92.  My fish don't kill each other. Never have, will never say never will. But my saltwater tank.. boy, that's another story.
> 
> ps.. not sure what JMTC or whatever that said at the end is. Maybe just your sig or something.
> 
> 
> 
> JM2C= just my two cents. It's a common forum abbreviation.
> 
> I don't want to stir the pot or anything, but just because you've had fish since 1992 doesn't mean you're doing it properly. My grandfather drove a car for 50 years terribly. He was an awful driver. His years of experience did not translate to skill behind the wheel.
> 
> Don't mix tropheus with Mbuna Haps and peacocks. In fact, you shouldn't even mix Mbuna and peacocks, given that Mbuna are vegetarians and peacocks are carnivores. But that's still acceptable mixing, provided you feed the fish a vegetarian diet.
> Adding tropheus is just a bad move though. I really think you should do this properly. Again, JM2C.
Click to expand...

Hey Man, To Each His Own. Most Of Us Know That Mixing A Few Tropheus In With A Tang Community Tank Isn't A Great Idea, Let Alone Mixing Them With Malawi Mbuna And Haps. But - If He's Going Into It With An Understanding Of The Possible Outcomes And A Willingness To Take The Necessary Steps To Remedy Any Bad Situations That Arise, Then I Say Give It A Shot. Who Am I To Tell Somebody What To Do? Now, If He Had Posted In Another Forum Asking For Stocking Advice, I Might Respond Differently, But That's Not The Case Here. Offering Unsolicited Advice Can Often Be Helpful, But There Are Times When It's Clearly Unwanted And Unappreciated. Belittling A Complete Strangers Experience In Anything Just Because You Don't Agree With Their Methods Is Just A Bad Move, And Likely Won't Make Them Any More Receptive To Your Advice.


----------



## Chester B

Although I think mixing tropheus into this tank is a bad idea we've all done unorthodox things when keeping fish that have resulted in both good and bad outcomes. Let's just all agree to disagree on this one.


----------



## miDnIghtEr20C

No worries Chester. I agree with you. Fish keeping is a fun hobby. If things work for people, I'll never tell someone what to do. It's all good. It feels a bit of an elitist type of posters on this site, but like I said that's ok. I enjoy seeing everyone's tanks and what they do and how they do it and take tips and tricks from them... but everyone does it the way they like to see it. I don't have joy seeing the same looking fish in the tank, so I've always gone mixed. Good results most always. For me, the trick is to let all my peacocks and haps get bigger than the mbuna. So I buy them first, let them get it straight that it's their house first, and then bring in my itty bitty 1.5 inch mbuna.

But again, to each their own. I've had good luck doing it this way. And if things don't work out, you just take fish out, trade them back in at your LFS and try different things. It's no worries. It's fish keeping. It's fun. Anyhoo.. my FX6 is about to be delivered any minute! And I have 15 fish coming from DAVES tomorrow morning! Joy joy joy! This calls for a twelve pack tonight.

Cheers guys!


----------



## miDnIghtEr20C

nmcichlid-aholic said:


> pablo111 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> miDnIghtEr20C said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the suggestions. I'll keep them in mind. Been in the hobby since 1992. Have had great success mixing my fish the way I do. My decision has been made though. I want a tropheus, hap, peacock and mbuna tank. Like I've done since 92.  My fish don't kill each other. Never have, will never say never will. But my saltwater tank.. boy, that's another story.
> 
> ps.. not sure what JMTC or whatever that said at the end is. Maybe just your sig or something.
> 
> 
> 
> JM2C= just my two cents. It's a common forum abbreviation.
> 
> I don't want to stir the pot or anything, but just because you've had fish since 1992 doesn't mean you're doing it properly. My grandfather drove a car for 50 years terribly. He was an awful driver. His years of experience did not translate to skill behind the wheel.
> 
> Don't mix tropheus with Mbuna Haps and peacocks. In fact, you shouldn't even mix Mbuna and peacocks, given that Mbuna are vegetarians and peacocks are carnivores. But that's still acceptable mixing, provided you feed the fish a vegetarian diet.
> Adding tropheus is just a bad move though. I really think you should do this properly. Again, JM2C.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hey Man, To Each His Own. Most Of Us Know That Mixing A Few Tropheus In With A Tang Community Tank Isn't A Great Idea, Let Alone Mixing Them With Malawi Mbuna And Haps. But - If He's Going Into It With An Understanding Of The Possible Outcomes And A Willingness To Take The Necessary Steps To Remedy Any Bad Situations That Arise, Then I Say Give It A Shot. Who Am I To Tell Somebody What To Do? Now, If He Had Posted In Another Forum Asking For Stocking Advice, I Might Respond Differently, But That's Not The Case Here. Offering Unsolicited Advice Can Often Be Helpful, But There Are Times When It's Clearly Unwanted And Unappreciated. Belittling A Complete Strangers Experience In Anything Just Because You Don't Agree With Their Methods Is Just A Bad Move, And Likely Won't Make Them Any More Receptive To Your Advice.
Click to expand...

Thanks for the post. Agreed. I totally understand there are and can be problems with mixed tanks. There's no way I let a fish suffer if something bad goes down. It's our hobby. We're all over our tanks. If somebody is getting worked in there.. I'll take out all of my rocks in that 140 gallon just to get that one fish out if I have to.

Anyhoo.. I digress. No worries guys.  New filter coming.. fish tomorrow.. and TitanFall on Tuesday! What a week!


----------



## Bikeman48088

miDnIghtEr20C said:


> Thanks for the post. Agreed. I totally understand there are and can be problems with mixed tanks. There's no way I let a fish suffer if something bad goes down. It's our hobby. We're all over our tanks. If somebody is getting worked in there.. I'll take out all of my rocks in that 140 gallon just to get that one fish out if I have to.
> 
> Anyhoo.. I digress. No worries guys.  New filter coming.. fish tomorrow.. and TitanFall on Tuesday! What a week!


I have a 110gallon mixed Central American/African mbuna tank. Six Cichlasoma octofasciatum (JDs), four T. Meeki and 5 unknown Mbunas, all juveniles with the Mbunas being the smallest size group in the tank. There are zero nipped fins or other signs of aggression other than one of the T. Meeki thinking that a large five- holed rock is his private domain. 
I feed them mini Cichlid pellets, Cichlid flakes and Tetra veggie flakes and they are all happy as clams. As they mature and get more aggressive towards each other, I'll react responsibly and do what is necessary to keep them all safe and healthy, as any good hobbyist would do.
The advantage of having the Mbunas in the tank right now is that they act as dithers for the otherwise shy CA cichlids. Where before I introduced the mbunas, the CA cichlids spent most of their time hiding in the rocks. Now, they swim around freely and all of them rush to the front of the tank when I come over to feed them. They're like wet dogs. LOL


----------



## miDnIghtEr20C

Bikeman48088 said:


> miDnIghtEr20C said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the post. Agreed. I totally understand there are and can be problems with mixed tanks. There's no way I let a fish suffer if something bad goes down. It's our hobby. We're all over our tanks. If somebody is getting worked in there.. I'll take out all of my rocks in that 140 gallon just to get that one fish out if I have to.
> 
> Anyhoo.. I digress. No worries guys.  New filter coming.. fish tomorrow.. and TitanFall on Tuesday! What a week!
> 
> 
> 
> I have a 110gallon mixed Central American/African mbuna tank. Six Cichlasoma octofasciatum (JDs), four T. Meeki and 5 unknown Mbunas, all juveniles with the Mbunas being the smallest size group in the tank. There are zero nipped fins or other signs of aggression other than one of the T. Meeki thinking that a large five- holed rock is his private domain.
> I feed them mini Cichlid pellets, Cichlid flakes and Tetra veggie flakes and they are all happy as clams. As they mature and get more aggressive towards each other, I'll react responsibly and do what is necessary to keep them all safe and healthy, as any good hobbyist would do.
> The advantage of having the Mbunas in the tank right now is that they act as dithers for the otherwise shy CA cichlids. Where before I introduced the mbunas, the CA cichlids spent most of their time hiding in the rocks. Now, they swim around freely and all of them rush to the front of the tank when I come over to feed them. They're like wet dogs. LOL
Click to expand...

Would love to see a video!


----------



## Bikeman48088

miDnIghtEr20C said:


> Bikeman48088 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> miDnIghtEr20C said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the post. Agreed. I totally understand there are and can be problems with mixed tanks. There's no way I let a fish suffer if something bad goes down. It's our hobby. We're all over our tanks. If somebody is getting worked in there.. I'll take out all of my rocks in that 140 gallon just to get that one fish out if I have to.
> 
> Anyhoo.. I digress. No worries guys.  New filter coming.. fish tomorrow.. and TitanFall on Tuesday! What a week!
> 
> 
> 
> I have a 110gallon mixed Central American/African mbuna tank. Six Cichlasoma octofasciatum (JDs), four T. Meeki and 5 unknown Mbunas, all juveniles with the Mbunas being the smallest size group in the tank. There are zero nipped fins or other signs of aggression other than one of the T. Meeki thinking that a large five- holed rock is his private domain.
> I feed them mini Cichlid pellets, Cichlid flakes and Tetra veggie flakes and they are all happy as clams. As they mature and get more aggressive towards each other, I'll react responsibly and do what is necessary to keep them all safe and healthy, as any good hobbyist would do.
> The advantage of having the Mbunas in the tank right now is that they act as dithers for the otherwise shy CA cichlids. Where before I introduced the mbunas, the CA cichlids spent most of their time hiding in the rocks. Now, they swim around freely and all of them rush to the front of the tank when I come over to feed them. They're like wet dogs. LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Would love to see a video!
Click to expand...

Hopefully, this link works.


----------



## nmcichlid-aholic

Bikeman48088 said:


> Hopefully, this link works.
> 
> [flash=http://www.flickr.com/apps/video/stewart.swf?v=141178width="400" height="225" flashvars="intl_lang=en-us&photo_secret=348f37754b&photo_id=12686787913" bgcolor="#000000" allowFullScreen="true"[/flash]


It works if you just copy and paste from "http://..." on through "true" into your address bar. When posting images or links, you can always hit the preview button below to make sure everything worked before hitting submit. Maybe this will fix it:
http://www.flickr.com/apps/video/st...913" bgcolor="#000000" allowFullScreen="true"


----------



## Bikeman48088

nmcichlid-aholic said:


> Bikeman48088 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hopefully, this link works.
> 
> [flash=http://www.flickr.com/apps/video/stewart.swf?v=141178width="400" height="225" flashvars="intl_lang=en-us&photo_secret=348f37754b&photo_id=12686787913" bgcolor="#000000" allowFullScreen="true"[/flash]
> 
> 
> 
> It works if you just copy and paste from "http://..." on through "true" into your address bar. When posting images or links, you can always hit the preview button below to make sure everything worked before hitting submit. Maybe this will fix it:
> http://www.flickr.com/apps/video/st...913" bgcolor="#000000" allowFullScreen="true"
Click to expand...

That worked for me, thanks.


----------



## pablo111

No offense, but why? Why mix these fish? It won't work long term.


----------



## Bikeman48088

pablo111 said:


> No offense, but why? Why mix these fish? It won't work long term.


I set up the tank as a CA Cichlid tank and found that the fish remained out of sight most of the time. So I went to a few LFS' to find some dithers when I stumbled on the Mbunas for sale @ $1 apiece. Since they showed little fear in the store aquarium, I wanted to see if they would act as dithers in my CA tank. 
Since the Mbunas are much smaller than the CA cichlids, there is no aggression between them and their tankmates. 
Will this change as they mature, I don't know. If it does, I will adjust my stocking accordingly. In the meantime, I have a tank of CA and Mbunas that constantly swim around and don't spend their time in hiding, so I've accomplished my original goal.

I've never been one to follow conventions. One of my other hobbies is high powered rocketry. While others build similar-looking rockets, I build what is referred to as "oddrocs". These are rockets made out of things not intended to fly. My coolest oddroc to date has been a orange traffic barrel, replete with working flashers, powered by a 700 pound thrust, 15 pound solid fueled motor. It flew to an altitude of 1/2 mile at 250mph, deployed two parachutes and came back down. 
I'm not afraid to think out of the box; experimentation is in my genes.


----------



## miDnIghtEr20C

pablo111 said:


> No offense, but why? Why mix these fish? It won't work long term.


And for me... I love to mix. I haven't had any hardcore problems and if anything bad happens I adjust accordingly.

Anyhoo.. just got 14 fish from Daves Rare fish delivered yesterday, and a couple from Live Fish Direct. My tank was a bit dirty after installing my new FX6 that came on Wednesday. It's getting cleaner each day. But here are my babies right now. Hongry little guys.  And again.. if things don't work out, I react accordingly. I know 140 gallons isn't the biggest of tanks, but I also don't have a 40 gallon tank and I do practice the "Chaos Theory".

Anyhoo...


----------



## miDnIghtEr20C

Bikeman48088 said:


> Hopefully, this link works.


Thank you. Very nice. Keeping fish is fun for the whole household. Glad you guys have one at your house.


----------



## pablo111

Bikeman48088 said:


> I'm not afraid to think out of the box; experimentation is in my genes.


Keep in mind that rockets have no feelings, can not feel pain, fear, or get beat up by their tank mates. In some situations experimentation is ok and in others it puts animals or property at risk and should not be attempted. Jm2c.


----------



## Chester B

Ok I think we've all put forth our opinions, no need in reiterating them again. Thanks.


----------

